# Autobrite Fresh Scents. Anyone used em?



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi people, just wondering if anyone has tried the scents that autobrite make? there in a 100ml bottle, im yet to find a decent smelling air freshener that lasts for a while, normally i use California scents but im getting bored of the smell and want to change it up a bit, i dud buy a air wick spray bottle from halfrauds that is in a spray bottle and was vanilla but it lasts literally 5 mins before you spray it again, total waste of money :wall: i would buy as blast but with autobrite having 15% off i figured id try something new.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Ive not tried them yet but many on here said they do not last longer than a few minutes. Stick with cali scents, autosmart airfreseners and the auto finesse hang up ones which are all good imo.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

I've only used the vanilla one, and didn't rate it lasts about 5 minutes. Try the california scents cans, they just seem to last forever and can be bought in bulk cheap on ebay.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

TheRonin said:


> I've only used the vanilla one, and didn't rate it lasts about 5 minutes. Try the california scents cans, they just seem to last forever and can be bought in bulk cheap on ebay.


Same as the blueberry one, smells nice for a few minutes then its gone. I got a nice cranberry one free with 5 litres of shampoo from achem. Only had it in the car this week but the smells still very strong. Other than that as said cali scents last ages. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah they don't last very long I had three of them and chucked them in the bin 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Useless products.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If it's anything like their old bubblegum one it will smell very nice but not last at all


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers lads I'll get a different Cali scents soon then,what do people recommend ? Got Coronado cherry at the min which I love but fancy a change


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

ryans2 said:


> Cheers lads I'll get a different Cali scents soon then,what do people recommend ? Got Coronado cherry at the min which I love but fancy a change


Laguna breeze is quite nice, fresh smelling and a bit more subtle than coronado cherry :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Chrome Dome (Feb 26, 2014)

Blueberry smells fantastic but have to agree with others, no matter how much you use, it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Avoid - absolute rubbish!


----------

